# HUGE HUGE THANKS to Sendie !!!



## Stazz (May 26, 2009)

I just wanted to publicly thank Sendie HUGELY for sending me a big bag of spaghum moss and a little cuttle bone for Tallula  You have no idea how much this means to us - shows that there are still such good people out there


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2009)

Wow, that is very nice . Tallula must be very happy


----------



## Stazz (May 26, 2009)

I am positive she will be  Shes going to be introduced to it in about an hour  Will let you know hehe


----------



## sendie (May 26, 2009)

You are so very welcome! I hope Tallula enjoys it and when you need more just let me know


----------



## desertsss (May 26, 2009)

So very nice of her. I hope others don't try to take advantage. Not on this forum, but on others I have seen some really good people be taken for granted. And mad props for you sendie. Awesome for tallula!


----------



## Stazz (May 26, 2009)

I havn't actually introduced Tallula to the moss yet! I'm very excited to. I have to look for a spray bottle today at the supermarket. Otherwise I think it's ok that I just damped it a bit with tap water, kinda splash it on!


----------



## sendie (May 27, 2009)

That's probably ok, I've even soaked it in a container for a few minutes then squeezed it until it didn't drip any more before putting it back into their habitats.


----------



## Stazz (May 27, 2009)

Awesome, thanks, I'll do that then  Will let you know tomorrow what she did and how she reacted hehe.


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Awesome, thanks, I'll do that then  Will let you know tomorrow what she did and how she reacted hehe.



Stace, Let us know what Tallula thinks of it


----------



## Stazz (May 27, 2009)

Well, I introduced Tallula to the sphagnum moss !!!! At first, for quite a while she just ignored it....she was SO feisty last night. She gets in these moods where she does not stop, climbing, pushing things around, trying to bite me! Lol. Anyway, I left her for a while to have her tantrum or whatever it was....then when I came back, she was EATING IT! So I pulled that away and said NO (I wonder if she'll listen hehe). I put some in a few different areas, moved that one away....so now there are two areas with the moss. I was watching her this morning, after she ate, she walked around for a bit and went to snooze on top of the one pile of moss!!!!  Proud moment! Still not too sure what shes thinking of it, she wasn't 100% on the moss, kinda half on half off....weirdo


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Well, I introduced Tallula to the sphagnum moss !!!! At first, for quite a while she just ignored it....she was SO feisty last night. She gets in these moods where she does not stop, climbing, pushing things around, trying to bite me! Lol. Anyway, I left her for a while to have her tantrum or whatever it was....then when I came back, she was EATING IT! So I pulled that away and said NO (I wonder if she'll listen hehe). I put some in a few different areas, moved that one away....so now there are two areas with the moss. I was watching her this morning, after she ate, she walked around for a bit and went to snooze on top of the one pile of moss!!!!  Proud moment! Still not too sure what shes thinking of it, she wasn't 100% on the moss, kinda half on half off....weirdo



Awww, it must have been so cute to see her sleeping on the moss . She seems to like it .


----------



## sendie (May 28, 2009)

she sounds like so much fun! Mine took a few bites at first too, then decided she didn't like it.


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

Thats cute sendie  It seems like Tallula thought the same LOL - its so hot here....she's sleeping out from under the 2nd floor, legs all splayed. Fast asleep  PRECIOUS


----------



## sendie (May 30, 2009)

Aren't they just when they sleep like that?


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Yeah absolutely - my favorite is her little cutie tail and her wrinkly back legs....I can watch those legs all day! But I love the way they sleep like that, so funny. After I mentioned how she was sleeping, she must have heard what I was saying, as she got up and went to her 2nd floor to bury herself...I looked again, and she had moss on top of her shell. YAY!


----------



## sendie (Jun 2, 2009)

YAY Tallula! Let me know when you need more


----------



## richalisoviejo (Jun 2, 2009)

Stazz said:


> I just wanted to publicly thank Sendie HUGELY for sending me a big bag of spaghum moss and a little cuttle bone for Tallula  You have no idea how much this means to us - shows that there are still such good people out there



Nothing like good karma. Very nice if you Sendie.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes good karma will come back to you Sendie


----------



## sendie (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm waiting, I could use it about now!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

it's coming it's coming  I promise !


----------



## sendie (Jun 3, 2009)

Not today it didn't  

I got home from work to find my back yard FLOODED! I went and got my neighbor and we looked around and found an open PVC pipe hidden under a huge philodendron plant that was gushing water. He walked around and found a valve turned on in the front yard. To the best of my knowledge, *2 WEEKS* ago when my husband was here (he's back in Latvia working) that valve was turned on to test an old sprinkler system that pipe must be part of. I've had water running for 2 WEEKS and didn't realize it. I thought the dogs muddy feet were just because of the rain we've had and I was getting tired of mopping......I feel so dumb


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 3, 2009)

That sucks! I don't think you should feel bad at all. Hopefully it's not too much clean-up.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww Sendie I am SOOOOO sorry about that! You sure don't deserve something like that to happen. You are not dumb!!! Just think of it in a positive light - you watered those plants and grass DANG well !!!!!!!


----------



## sendie (Jun 4, 2009)

Watered them so well that I have 1/2 acre of ankle deep water back there! Thank goodness I have a well and don't pay for water, but what is my electric bill going to be?! 

I told my neighbor that my blonde hair was natural.....he just laughed and said maybe I needed to go out in the back every few days. I spend my time at work or the barn, then I relax on my swing on my FRONT porch, never think about going out back. Guess I should...


----------



## Stazz (Jun 7, 2009)

It may just be God telling you that you should give the back some attention too


----------

